# Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

I picked up 2 set of HID Kit from http://www.retro-solutions.com/ one for my MK4 GTI 5000K and the other for my fathers MK4 GLI 6000K, they have life time warranty so it was a no brainer for me.
Todd at Retro-Solutions is hand down the best I've deal with in terms of costomer service online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are a few pic's on the beam pattern.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEN 1323* »_










I'm really surprised the cut off is a clean as it seems in your picture. I'm sure someone will come along and say why you can't put HIDs in halogen projectors though. I'm a big fan of 5000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

Did you get the 35w or the 55w?


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
I'm really surprised the cut off is a clean as it seems in your picture. I'm sure someone will come along and say why you can't put HIDs in halogen projectors though. I'm a big fan of 5000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was surprised too, base on all the crap you hear people on here actually say and scare you from doing something. I am glad they turn out the way it did. Everyone on here isn't always right about HID systems.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (euro90gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro90gtx* »_Did you get the 35w or the 55w?

I got the 55 watt.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
I'm really surprised the cut off is a clean as it seems in your picture. I'm sure someone will come along and say why you can't put HIDs in halogen projectors though. I'm a big fan of 5000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I'll speak for all HID lighting "snobs"...or perfectionists...for lack of a better word....
The reason I have said in the past that HID's even in halogen projectors don't usually work is for a couple reasons:
1) Generally speaking they don't have a good beam. I will attest to the B6 Passat Halogens having a subpar beam pattern. 
2) As seen in these photo's there is a splotchy beam on the road in front of the car. In addition, there are a couple ghost spots up above the cutoff. That could be due to the plastic lens though.
3) MK3 ecodes (for example) had a much higher right hand cutoff then many newer Halogen projectors.
With all of that said, these projectors seem to give a great beam pattern. I am curious about the drivers side where the beam seems to go up a bit on it's way over....
Again, I'm ANAL when it comes to this stuff. So take what I say with a grain of salt. Bottom line is it's a great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Again, I'm ANAL when it comes to this stuff. So take what I say with a grain of salt. Bottom line is it's a great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

^Someone has to be







Otherwise, there would be drop-in kits everywhere. Actually, since finishing my retrofit, now it drives me crazy







when I see someone with a drop-in. My tally just in the last month has been 3 jettas, a grand prix, and 6 or so hondas http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
DRIVEN, after nater's comments, I can see what he's talking about. But if you can't/don't want to do a retrofit, your set up is the next best thing.







more pics.....brights?


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (orange1218)*

Damn I wish my cut-off looked like that, i have identical Depo lights, and my cut-off is crap. Im gonne have to open them up to modify the cut-off shield. Does anyone know of a DIY for this? TIA


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (ukferrari)*

Not sure if the Depo's are the same as the Helix in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4304224


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

For those who have IM about the Jetta lights. Here's the link where to buy, best prices I've seen out there.
FK Mk4 Jetta Projector Headlights w/ Angel Eyes


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

looks good driven


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (retrosolutions)*

Thanks, I am very please with the light output and a very good light cut off.


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

I have a question about these HID kits. I've had so many problems with HID conversion kits (on my helix smoke angel eye headlights, which the beam absolutely sucked) and have since grown to hate them, but these seem to be ok. Driven do you have any problems with the bulbs going randomly out or have any problems with the ballasts. In a year with Precision HID kit i went through 4 ballasts and like two sets of bulbs. Also i was looking at retro's site i can't find their contact info because i don't have microsoft outlook and can't see their email address for technical information. Would my InPro smoke H4 headlights fit the 55W H4 9003 DIGITAL BIXENON HID or the 55W H4 9003 DIGITAL HID kit or would it be the H4H kit and would i have to drill into or remove the bulb cap to connect the ballasts to the wiring?which would be more efficient and more prevenative in minimizing the chance of fogging the headlights?


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (nater)*

So nater in what you say would you recommend these kits? Also nater i seen in vortex from a post back in 2005 that a guy had "retro fitted e46 bi-xenon headlights" on an mkiv jetta. Do you think that his headlights are some type of custom headlight or can you just go and buy these headlights, because i've done extensive research for headlights and have never seen this before (atleast mostly for here in the states and from Tm tuning)?


----------



## quanger (Nov 24, 2008)

The light output isnt actually all that bad. It is pretty decent for what it is...aftermarket halogen projectors. I have experience with several retrofit and can definitely say that these won't even compare. I have a pair of tsx projectors in a 95 accord and the cutoff is razor sharp along with wide beam.
The main reason why I think your output isn't bad is because it doesnt produce as much glare as hid kts on OE reflective housing. The benefits from using true hid projectors over your set up are:
more intensity
wider beam
sharper cutoff 
more foreground light
I'm about to start a retrofit in my mk4 golf using a set of ol' school h7 valeos (which are halogen in nature).


----------



## quanger (Nov 24, 2008)

i'd also like to add its worth the money buying OEM parts instead of the kit. They are built to much higher standards and will last you a long time without problems.
For those that aren't familiar, I am talking about:
1.OEM ballast (such as matu****a or hella)
2.OEM bulbs (d2s, d2r with adapters - if not available then OEM hid bulbs that are rebased)
3. a triple fused wiring harness.


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (mindripper51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mindripper51* »_I have a question about these HID kits. I've had so many problems with HID conversion kits (on my helix smoke angel eye headlights, which the beam absolutely sucked) and have since grown to hate them, but these seem to be ok. Driven do you have any problems with the bulbs going randomly out or have any problems with the ballasts. In a year with Precision HID kit i went through 4 ballasts and like two sets of bulbs. Also i was looking at retro's site i can't find their contact info because i don't have microsoft outlook and can't see their email address for technical information. Would my InPro smoke H4 headlights fit the 55W H4 9003 DIGITAL BIXENON HID or the 55W H4 9003 DIGITAL HID kit or would it be the H4H kit and would i have to drill into or remove the bulb cap to connect the ballasts to the wiring?which would be more efficient and more prevenative in minimizing the chance of fogging the headlights?

You don't have to have outlook to contact us via email, just use your standard email account, copy and paste our address in there. [email protected]
You do not want H4H, those only fit headlamps for Japanese market vehicles, for people that do "JDM" front end conversions on their hondas and acuras. Shoot us an email and we would be happy to answer you questions as to what will best suit your needs.


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (quanger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quanger* »_i'd also like to add its worth the money buying OEM parts instead of the kit. They are built to much higher standards and will last you a long time without problems.
For those that aren't familiar, I am talking about:
1.OEM ballast (such as matu****a or hella)
2.OEM bulbs (d2s, d2r with adapters - if not available then OEM hid bulbs that are rebased)
3. a triple fused wiring harness. 

We'd usually agree, but coming from a background of offering both Matsu****a and Hella/Philips we'd have to politelty disgree in this respect. First, the popular Hella/Philips ballasts are not water sealed and easily leak, it is the fate of most of them to fail from water logging. Matsu****a, can't say enough good things about them, but comparing a 0.02% failure rate used product with zero warranty protection to one 0.05% failure rate new product with lifetime warranty that costs less. There is nothing wrong with OEM at all, very good stuff, but it is possible to get the same performance for less and have somewhere to turn if something does happen to the equipment.


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

Was out lastnight and shot this pic


----------



## philc21 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEN 1323* »_Was out lastnight and shot this pic









is this the 5000K?.... looks great.... im lookin to get hid's in my depos


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_
We'd usually agree, but coming from a background of offering both Matsu****a and Hella/Philips we'd have to politelty disgree in this respect. First, the popular Hella/Philips ballasts are not water sealed and easily leak, it is the fate of most of them to fail from water logging.. 

Matsu****a are not water sealed either


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

The ones many people refer to as 2nd gen were sealed, the one people refer to as 3rd gen are not as you state. The ones we offered from Matsu were brand new though, not vehicle take offs, and they were fully sealed.


----------



## GTIcia's LOVER (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRIVEN 1323* »_Was out lastnight and shot this pic









woooow..i need to get me a set of depos


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (GTIcia's LOVER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcia’s LOVER* »_
woooow..i need to get me a set of depos


----------



## mindripper51 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

Driven i have a question about the beam of your light. How far does the beam extend on the open road on the driver side, like on a back road. I was wondering because with my Helix Ecode projectors most of the light mostly directs from the middle to the shoulder of the road (Now i do know that this is a characteristic of ecode headlights because now i have inpro headlights and they do the same as well sorta), but it looks like yours do the same in the pics you've supplied? 


_Modified by mindripper51 at 11:51 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_The ones many people refer to as 2nd gen were sealed, the one people refer to as 3rd gen are not as you state. The ones we offered from Matsu were brand new though, not vehicle take offs, and they were fully sealed.

if i am gonna seal it ,do you think is gonna overheat or something?it shouldn't do that,but just to be sure.


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

If you seal a Matsu ballast? It won't overheat at all.


----------



## Quell0422 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (DRIVEN 1323)*

its nice man. what color beam does it give off while your driving down the street. also where did you buy this from cause it's nice


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Driven: HID in MK4 Depo Projectors (Quell0422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quell0422* »_its nice man. what color beam does it give off while your driving down the street. also where did you buy this from cause it's nice

It's 5000K is it's white. Info on where to buy is at the top of the page.


----------



## iMAHLON (Feb 14, 2009)

*FV-QR*









... Reading the post and i see people saying they aren't that bad ... Are you mentally retarded or just straight up stupid? Does anyone NOT see the "flare" that i am seeing caused from these non HID projectors?... That's 80% of why oncoming traffic in blinded... That flare doesn't get any better the further away you are from it...


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*back from dead*

Found this posting and recently installed the same hid headlights. ANYONE HAVE THESE WITH THE HALOS DISABLED? I want to remove the wire that powers them, but can't figure out which one. It is blue where the bulb are, but on the harness it goes no where. Should I just take the bulbs out? I will have to remove bumper and such if that is the case, not again.


----------

